

Why good UX design is product design - ziggyb
http://ehab.tumblr.com/post/3635879596/why-good-ux-design-is-product-design

======
catilac
There is always conflict between UX designers and Product managers. Always
find out your roles and responsibilities as a UX designer when taking a job.
They might actually just want you to be a tactical design resource.

